

Announcing Provisioned IOPS for Amazon EBS  - danielmarzini
http://aws.amazon.com/ebs/
Very nice job folks!
http://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2012/07/31/announcing-provisioned-iops-for-amazon-ebs/
======
KenCochrane
It's about time, the performance of EBS is horrible. It's currently only
available for 3 instance types. Hopefully they roll it out to more later on.

m1.large = 500 Mbps

m1.xlarge = 1000 Mbps

m2.4xlarge = 1000 Mbps

Pricing seems reasonable, if they can guarantee the performance, but it is a
pain to have to pay more for something we should get out of the box.

One thing that isn't clear is if we still have to pay for I/O requests on the
new Provisioned IOPS volumes.

This is what they say for pricing on their EBS page:

 _Amazon EBS Provisioned IOPS volumes_

$0.125 per GB-month of provisioned storage

$0.10 per provisioned IOPS-month

 _Amazon EBS Standard volumes_

$0.10 per GB-month of provisioned storage

$0.10 per 1 million I/O requests

------
al_james
Detailed discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4321603>

------
danielmarzini
Very nice job folks! [http://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-
new/2012/07/31/announc...](http://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-
new/2012/07/31/announcing-provisioned-iops-for-amazon-ebs/)

